

Ask HN: Displaying a million images on a page, in a way that doesn't suck? - Rayzar

Well, CoolIris seems like a possibility...any other ideas?
======
terryjsmith
Just look into lazy loading. Google image search is doing it, as it Facebook
now as far as I can tell. Basically all of your images on one page and you
load them based on the user's scrolling and what's visible. There's a plugin
available from jQuery that can help get you started:

<http://www.appelsiini.net/projects/lazyload>

~~~
Rayzar
Yeah, I saw this on Facebook recently and was thinking of looking into it,
thanks for the link!

------
somagrand
Haha through flash. Enjoy performance tanking.

